# cant decide



## purselljake (Feb 16, 2010)

im looking at a sig 226 tactical elite blackwater or a kimber tle custom 2 im looking to carry and these are prob a lit big the local guy at my sportstore says sigs are 500 overpriced and there junk dont see how i have a cousin who is a seal thats what they carry. i dont no if i should get a small snub nose revolver to carry and just use one of the fullsize guns for self defense at home and at the range what do you guys think?


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont think it is a bad idea to get a smaller gun for carry and full size for HD/Range use...
Also the Sigs aren't junk... If you ask people on here, there are many happy Sig owners...


----------



## purselljake (Feb 16, 2010)

i was also thinking about the springfield emp small package but kind of fullsize are these good guns?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The EMP is very nice! ...but in what caliber? just be aware that the .40 cal version is steel framed, and is considerably heavier than the 9mm. Just an FYI in case you are looking to carry.

The 9mm is an aluminum framed gun, but due to the higher pressures of .40 cal, its frame is steel and it ends up being heavier, even so than many of the aluminum framed officer sized 1911s, like the Kimber Ultras, Springfield Micro Compact, and Colt Defender.


----------

